# question?



## joesnuff (Jul 2, 2005)

it may sound silly but how do you decant a bottle of port?


----------



## joesnuff (Jul 2, 2005)

Guess it was a silly question.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Just Googled this... maybe it will help...
http://www.thevintageportsite.com/decanting.htm


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A cheese cloth works well, just rinse it out with cold water firt and wring it out. Specific wine/port strainers are good to use as well.


----------

